# LOOK what I got today!!!



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I am soooooo excited!!!! Ok everyone go to http://www.freewebs.com/sixshooterfarm/theherdsires.htm and look at the first buck!!! then go to http://www.freewebs.com/sixshooterfarm/jrdoes.htm and look at the first doe on that page!!! I am sooooooo excited!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Lucky you! New goaties. I don't get to buy any new ones til 2010. Very nice. :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you should be very excited. :leap: ..they are very nice  :thumbup: ........... :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mighty fine animals -- congratulations


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats! They are beautiful goaties.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I love your new buck!! He is very handsome!! Love those stinky boys!!
Also the doe is very pretty!! Are you planning on showing??


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!! Congrats! I am VERY happy for you :leap:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Wow, he sure is hairy.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

ye :leap: s yes very hairy lol. If you type his name into a search engine he will pop up all over the interent. There is a picture at castle rock farm and it dosent even look like the same goat lol. Under all the fur he is a very dairy buck. I have loved this goat since they day I knew of his exhistance lol, now I have him and he will NEVER leave my farm!! EVER! lol. Thanks all!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats! I have Pencil's half sis and love her. He reminds me of his sire. That's a terrific buck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations! I love their length...both look really long bodied!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! They both are very nice!


----------

